# Fin Tears



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I attempted to breed my Half Giant Copper HM, Duke Nukem, with my (still unnamed) Marble HM girl. WELLLLL.....he got the snot beat out of him over night. So he's healing. I thought I'd track his healing process, since I looked today and was REALLY impressed with the progress.

My boyfriend says that he is now stripped of his name of Duke Nukem, since Duke Nukem always gets the chicks. He says that my boy is now called "Turd Ferguson." ...........Ignore this. He is still Duke Nukem.


Before:









Immediately After:









The Next Day:









Today:


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Another 2-3 weeks he should be as good as new it looks like! 

He is healing pretty quickly!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty excited to get my baby back to full health. I'm sure he could breed again, but I'm a weirdo and would like his fins to be nice and full again before trying. His ventrals and anal fin seem to have started healing the quickest. His caudal is doing really good though, but his dorsal could use some help. Haha.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Ouch! Glad he's healing up so fast!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, so I know it's been a while since I've updated this. So here we go. In the first pic he is flipping his tail. These are crappy phone pics, so please bear with me!!! I think he looks like a PK at this point.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh wow! He looks so much better already!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Snoeflayke said:


> Oh wow! He looks so much better already!


^^This!! Amazing!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep! He has a new neighbor too! They seem to be enjoying each other's company. His AQ week-long bath is up, so now he gets to go home. It's newly refurbished, too! (new filter. under gravel sucks)


----------

